# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  مقدمة البحث وألية عرضة

## نورهان حسين

بحث بعنوان 
التأثير المتبادل بين الأعمال المصرفية الإلكترونية والسياسة النقدية والتجارة الإلكترونية
إعداد الباحثة 
شيماء جمال مجاهد 
ماجستير فى الاقتصاد والعلوم المالية 
باحث دكتوراة بقسم الاقتصاد والعلوم المالية 
كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة
المقدمة
المتأمل في السنوات القلائل الماضية نجد أنها شهدت ثورة في تكنولوجيا الأتصالات والمعلومات أثرت تأثيراً جذرياً على الطريقة التى تمر بها المعاملات أو الصفقات التجارية ، وذلك ما اثر بدوره على نوعية النقود التى تسوى بها تلك المعاملات والصفقات ، وكذلك على السياسة النقدية التى تتحقق أهدافها من خلالها ، حيث أصبحت كل هذه المعاملات والآليات تمر عبر شبكات الاتصال الألكترونية وهي الأنترنت حتى يمكننا القول بأننا على مشارف مرحلة جديدة تكون الغلبة فيها لمجتمع المعلومات على غرار الثورة الصناعية التى مرت بها البلدان المتقدمة .
وقد ترتب على ظهور ذلك النظام ظهور صور جديدة للأعمال التى تقوم بها البنوك لتظهر الأعمال المصرفية الألكترونية ، وكذلك الوسيلة التى تدار بها السياسة النقدية من خلال تغير الآلية التى تمر بها عقد الصفقات التجارية في الأقتصاد وتغير الصورة التى تسوى بها تلك المعاملات ليظهر مايسمى بالنقود الألكترونية ، لتحقق أهداف السياسة النقدية مايسمى بالنقود الألكترونية، لتحقق أهداف السياسة النقدية من خلال آلية أخري لأدارة الاقتصاد وتحقيق توازنه.
ونظراً لان اى نظام جديد يفتقر في بدايته إلى التلائم مع الأوضاع التى يحل عليها فإن هناك العديد من المخاطر التى تنشب عن تطبيق ذلك النظام ، ولكن لا يمنع ذلك من تطبيق النظام عن طريق وضع حلول مقترحه لتلك المخاطر .
ولكن يجب في البداية معرفة ماهو ذلك المجال الجديد الذى سنتعرض للخوض في آلية عمله ؟ وماهو تعريف المعاملات التجارية التى تتم من خلاله؟
ذلك المجال الجديد هو شبكة المعلومات الدولية (الأنترنت) والتى تتعدد تعريفاتها ولكننا سنقتصر على التعريف اللغوى لها وهو ، تداخل الشئ بعضه مع بعضه وهذا يقودنا لبيان المعنى العلمى لهذه الشبكة وهو أنها أحدى وسائل الأتصال الحديثة للتفاوض وإبرام العقود .وتنفيذها أحيانا وتعتمد على أجهزة من الحاسب الآلي في التعبير عن الإرادة بين الأشخاص المختلفة في جميع أنحاء العالم وبسرعة فائقة( ).
أما عن تعريف المعاملات التجاريةالتى تمر من خلال هذه الشبكة فهى تسمى التجارة الألكترونية ، وهي عبارة عن المبادلات التجارية التى تمر بواسطة وسائل إلكترونية وعلى ذلك تشمل التجارة الألكترونية جميع المبادلات الألكتروينة المتعلقة بالتجارة سواء الصفقات والتدفقات المعلوماتية الخاصة أو السلع والخدمات التى تمر بين المشروعات أو الشركات والأفراد العاديين؛ أى عقود Business to Business أو Business to Consumer( ).
وإذا كانت الأعمال المصرفية للبنوك قد عرفت صوراً متعارف عليها وكذلك أهداف السياسة النقدية تتبلور في مجموعة من الأهداف تسعى إليها كل دولة لتحقيق توازن أقتصادها ، ولذلك فأنه لمعرفة كيفية تحقق تلك الآلية من خلال النظام الألكتروني يجب أن نتناول ذلك التحول الألكتروني تفصيلاً لمعرفة آثاره ومدى فاعليته.
- موضوع البحث : 
يتمثل عنوان بحثنا في "مدى التفاعل بين الأعمال المصرفية الألكترونية والسياسة النقدية والتجارة الألكترونية ".
ونقصد بذلك أننا في سياق هذا البحث سنتناول آلية عمل المصارف الألكترونية ومدى تأثير تلك الآلية على إدارة السياسة النقدية ، وتأسيساً على أن هذه السياسة تحقق أهدافها من خلال معاملات التجارة الألكترونية التى يستمر نقلها على شبكة الأنترنت فأننا سنبحث في مدى فاعلية تلك المعاملات التجاريةفي تحقيق أهداف السياسة النقدية ، محاولين وضع حلول للمخاطر التى تؤثر في تلك الفاعلية بالسلب ولذلك فأننا في إطارهذا البحث سنحاول الأجابة على العديد من التساؤلات منها. 
ماهي آلية عمل المصارف الألكترونية ؟
ماهو أثر ذلك التحول الألكتروني على السياسة النقدية ؟
وما هو مدى التفاعل بين التحول الألكتروني وتحقيق أهداف السياسة النقدية ؟
وإلى أى مدى تتحقق تلك الأهداف ؟
كل هذه التساؤلات وغيرها سنجيب عليها إن شاء الله من خلال عرض موضوع البحث. 
- أهمية موضوع البحث : 
يحقق أختيار هذا الموضوع فائدة عملية وعلمية معاً. فالأهمية العملية هي الأرتباط بظاهرة بدأت تكثر وتنتشر في معظم الدول المتقدمة ، فالتحول لتسوية المعاملات التجارية والتعاملات مع البنوك بصورة إلكترونية بدأ يظهر في معظم الدول والمعاملات التى تمر بين أفرادها بصورة أصبح من الصعوبة بمكان تجاهلها ، نظراً لتأثير ذلك التجاهل السلبي على الأستقرار الأقتصادي والمالي داخل الدولة التى تفعل ذلك.
أما الأهمية العلمية : فهذه الدراسة تهدف إلى تحليل الآلية التى تعمل بها المصارف الألكترونية ، والآلية التى تؤثر بها على السياسة النقدية ، ومدى تأثير الجوانب الاقتصادية للمعاملات التجارية عبر الشبكة على تحقق أهداف السياسة النقدية ، لمحاولة المشاركة في المساعى الرامية إلى تحسين ذلك النظام الألكتروني ومحاولة القضاء على مخاطره التى تؤثر بالسلب على آلية عمله.
صعوبات البحث : 
1- ندرة المراجع المتخصصة في هذا الموضوع ولكن مع تلك الصعوبة تأتى لذة البحث ومتعة لا يذوقها إلا من سلك هذا الدرب.
2- ندرة المراجع العربية المتحدثة في هذا الموضوع .
3- صعوبة أستيعاب أفكار بعض المفكرين الأجانب في ذلك الموضوع.
- منهج البحث
لبلوغ مقتضيات هذا البحث قمنا باتباع منهجين هما المنهج االتحليلى والمنهج االتأصيلى ؛ أما المنهج التحليلى: فذلك لآننا سنقوم بالتعرض للنصوص التى تحكم النظم التقليدية وتحليلها لمحاولة معرفة مدى أنطباقها على النظم الألكترونية.
أما المنهج التأصيلى فذلك لأننا سنقوم بمحاولة رد القواعد الحاكمة للنظم الألكترونية لأصلها فى النظم التقليدية.
- خطة البحث :
ترتيباً على ماتقدم فإن موجبات بلوغ هذا البحث أهدافه أقتضت تقسيمه إلى قسمين القسم الأول ونتعرف من خلاله على الآلية التى يمر بها إتمام المعاملات المصرفية الألكترونية بين البنوك وعملائها وذلك حتى يتبين لنا آلية إدراة السياسة النقدية من خلال البنك المركزى إلكترونياً.
ثم في القسم الثاني نبين مدى التفاعل بين ذلك التحول الألكتروني لكلاً من الأعمال المصرفية للبنوك وما يترتب عليها من التحول الألكتروني للمعاملات التجارية ونقلها على شبكة المعلومات الدولية (الأنترنت) وتأثر الآلية التى تحقق بها أهداف السياسة النقدية من خلال تلك المعاملات التجارية والمبادلات المصرفية الألكترونية.
ويرجع تفضيلنا لتقسيم الخطة على هذا النحو أن هذا التقسيم سوف يسمح لنا بعرض آلية عمل المصارف الألكترونية ومدى تأثيرها على الآلية التى تدار بها السياسة النقدية حتى يتسنى للقارئ ملاحظة الفارق بين تلك الآلية التقليدية والألكترونية ، ثم نقوم بعرض أهداف السياسة النقدية والآلية التى تحقق بها في ظل النظام الالكتروني الجديد من خلال معاملات التجارة الألكترونية ومدى تأثير الجوانب الاقتصادية لتلك الأخيرة في تحقيق أهداف السياسة النقدية.
ويري الباحث أن تقسيم الخطة على هذا النحو يتفق مع منطق العرض السليم ويحقق الهدف المرجو منه ، حيث يحاول التسهيل على القارئ بعرضه أولاً الآلية التى يعمل بها النظام الألكتروني ثم يقوم بعرض التفاعل بين الآليات المختلفة لتلك المعاملات والآثار الناتجة عن ذلك التحول الألكتروني وبناءاً على ماتقدم فأننا سنقسم هذا البحث إلى مبحثين ويحتوى كل مبحث على مطلبين وذلك على النحو التالي :
المبحث الأول : المصارف الألكترونية والسياسة النقدية .
المطلب الأول: آلية عمل المصارف الألكترونية .
المطلب الثاني : آثر الأعمال المصرفية الألكترونية على السياسة النقدية.
المبحث الثاني : مدى التفاعل بين التحول الألكتروني وتحقيق أهداف السياسة النقدية.
المطلب الأول : أهداف السياسة النقدية والتجارة الألكترونية .
المطلب الثاني : مدى تحقيق أهداف السياسة النقدية من خلال الجوانب الأقتصادية 
وسيتم عرض هذا البحث على صفحة المنتدى على أجزاء إن شاء الله فى كل جزء سنقوم بعرض أحد المطالب السابق حتى تكتمل فكرة عنوانه إن شاء الله

----------

